
Why so many scientists are so ignorant - michaelsbradley
http://theweek.com/articles/610948/why-many-scientists-are-ignorant
======
teslabox
> And then there's another factor at play. Many, though certainly not all, of
> the scientists who opine loudest about the uselessness of philosophy are
> public atheists.

I have a book by Linus Pauling with an excellent quote about _assumptions_.
Many of these "public atheists" think their assumptions are perfectly
reasonable, and disregard all evidence to the contrary.

This piece links to his earlier piece, _How our botched understanding of
'science' ruins everything_ [1], which is good too.

[1] [http://theweek.com/articles/443656/how-botched-
understanding...](http://theweek.com/articles/443656/how-botched-
understanding-science-ruins-everything)

